# Tuberculosis in dubai



## regina (May 10, 2009)

Urgent information required.

a. will someone with TB contracted in Dubai be deported?

b. Under what conditions will the deportation be waived?

c. Is the deportation a law or just an entrenched practice?

d. How can a deported person re-enter Dubai and gain residency status?


Information is required as urgently as possible. Thanks


----------

